# compilazione tkgate - errore imake

## MoEbIuZ

Ho un problema nella compilazione di tkgate e penso che in parte siano dovuti ad una particolare configurazione gentoo che mi sfugge.

Sparando un ./configure non mi trova un certo "xmkmf" che però da utente vedo in /usr/X11R6/bin/ 

Sono corso ai ripari mettendo in path anche X11, però ho ugualmente dei problemi:

```
...snip...

*** updating config.h

*** doing xmkmf

In file included from /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/config/Imake.tmpl:104,

                 from Imakefile.c:36:

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/config/linux.cf:323: warning: "BuildLibGlxWithoutPIC" redefined

In file included from /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/config/site.def:44,

                 from /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/config/Imake.tmpl:45,

                 from Imakefile.c:36:

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/config/host.def:69: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

In file included from /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/config/Imake.tmpl:104,

                 from Imakefile.c:36:

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/config/linux.cf:323: warning: "BuildLibGlxWithoutPIC" redefined

In file included from /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/config/site.def:44,

                 from /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/config/Imake.tmpl:45,

                 from Imakefile.c:36:

...snip...

```

Ed in particolare anche lanciando imake ho:

```
 # imake

Imakefile.c:36: Imake.tmpl: No such file or directory

imake: Exit code 1.

  Stop.

```

Io ho in uso xfree 4.3.0-r3 , qualcuno ha la r5 e mi sa dire se il problema con imake è risolto? (sempre che abiti lì... se no non mi metto a ricompilare...)

Grazie,

Matteo

----------

